# Solving Virtual CD/DVD drive program problems



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

What virtual CD program do you use? Here's a list of some problems I had when using a program called Virtual Drive 7, from the FAQ on their site.

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) about VirtualDrive

Some of them I was having are:



> What if a game title doesn’t work with VirtualDrive?
> 
> For the best possible game support, please make sure you have the latest version of VirtualDrive. When you build a VCD, use the “SecuROM New” option for games using SecuROM 4.84 and newer. You can build all other games using Intelligent Extraction.
> 
> ...


Well, the part about getting the latest version is somewhat problematic. It would cost money. Kinda clever if they deliberately leave flaws that you would need to pay for an updated version to fix.



> Why does the game application still ask me to insert the CD when the VCD is already inserted?
> 
> Try one of the following methods:
> 
> ...


If none of these solves the problem, and the reason is because it is reason 3, then I don't think this will ever be fixed through a new version/software update, because it's the decision of the manufacturer of your physical CD/DVD drive and/or the application installed to decide whether or not to program the application/device to require it to be played from the same drive it was installed from.

Of course, you could just install everything using the virtual CD/DVD you create, but they take up quite a bit of disc space and in some cases you wouldn't want to make a virtual CD. I had the problem when playing Planescape Torment and Baldur's Gate, no reaction/response after I put the other disc in a virtual drive, or remove the virtual disc from the same virtual drive and replaced it with another. That's really one of the reasons why I got the program, so I wouldn't have to switch discs peroidically-convenience. Also, removing the risk that the physical disc could get damaged by making a virtual one.

I also had a problem creating a .vcd of Simcity 4, it just wouldn't finish it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To cut down on Piracy, game manufacturers make their discs so they only run on an internal CD drive and the game must be run from the disc. So, someone won't be able to make an ISO and sell/give/share it with a friend (s). Most other software will install from an ISO in a virtual drive, since this is a one time thing in most cases.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> To cut down on Piracy, game manufacturers make their discs so they only run on an internal CD drive and the game must be run from the disc. So, someone won't be able to make an ISO and sell/give/share it with a friend (s). Most other software will install from an ISO in a virtual drive, since this is a one time thing in most cases.


Well, the only things are

1. If I wanted to install the game from the physical CD/DVD, but play it from the virtual CD/DVD, is there any fix to the problem( perhaps a version of another virtual disc program) if it wouldn't let me use the virtual disc to play with?

2. If I have a game/program with multiple discs, and wanted them inserted in different drives, so I wouldn't have to switch them when asked to insert another DVD. No big deal, I suppose. I could just put the virtual disc into the virtual drive, just having multiple to put them in would be convenient. And, it seems a lot of programs don't come on multiple discs when you buy them. I was saying I had Planescape Torment, which was quite old.

One more thing I didn't say was that sometimes the music with the virtual disc would be warped. For example, with the original age of empires, the music was a warped somewhat midi-ish version of the one it would be if I used the physical disc.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we don't offer any support for virtual drives or emulation software. See here for details: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/banned-topics-587380.html


> ....... We also will not help with any of the following topics:
> - *Disc Image Emulators* (such as Alcohol 120%, etc.)
> - Console Emulators
> - Modded Consoles


----------

